# Any Cumberland or Montgomery pool smallmouth reports?...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

How's the smallie action been recently?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Cullin


We had a club event there a couple of weeks ago and there was alout of action all of us in the top 4 had over 8lbs and big bass was 3lbs caught alout of keepers though.

Mark


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Went to New Cumberland on June 30th. Had two dozen fish, half keeper size but nothing over 2 1/2lb. Several pushing 2lb though, all smallmouth except for 2 nice spots. 

Fun time, first I'd been back to the river in several years. I was absolutely amazed at the weed growth!! The Ohio side from East Liverpool to Little Yellow Creek was one giant weedbed! I've never seen grass like that in that pool. Without any devastating floods, that could be some special fishing in the years to come. 

River looked really healthy. Aside from the coontail and eelgrass, there were tons of baitfish and clear water. Little current (to be expected with the lack of rain) and a decent mayfly hatch probably made the bite a little tougher than it should have been but I was very pleased with what I saw.

Love fishin the river, can't wait to get back!


----------



## BIOMEDMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Last weekend we had some smalleys on top water action near cumberland.


----------

